# Gibt es ein Programm mit dem ich sehen kann, wer auf meiner HP war?



## redro (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich suche ein Tool mit dem ich sehen, wo meine Homepagebesucher hin klicken, wo sie herkommen (z.B.: google suche) u.s.w. Ich hoffe, dass diese Rubrik die richtige ist.
Ich hab gehört, das das Programm Analysis heisst, aber ich finde darüber nichts.
Ich möchte allerdings keinen COunter auf der HP.


----------



## Flex (27. Oktober 2007)

Google Analytics


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2007)

Grundsätzlich kann Dir jede bessere ( =teurere ) LogfileAnalyse sowas geben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gunah (29. Oktober 2007)

AWStats ist dafür top ,

wie ich finde... entweder du musst ein Logfile via PHP generieren lassen, was AWstats dann benutz oder du musst die Apache-Log odä nehmen...
So mache ich das immer...

und teurer heißt nicht immer besser.... und "Google Analytics" finde ich persönlich nicht gut, da wie ich user nur bestimmte JS Scripte freigeben und nicht alle... und bei der Logfile Methode bist du sicher das du alles bekommst... hier mal ne Demo wie AWStats aussieht...:
http://www.nltechno.com/awstats/awstats.pl?config=destailleur.fr


----------

